# Is This For Real??



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

I've never seen one of these before. Is it real or fake? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-57-RARE-WHITE-CORVETTE-CONVERTIBLE-/260680140621?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3cb1bf474d


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I made that car about 4 months ago.
Christian


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Corvette- real?*

This should get interesting.. Very nice custom, but the auctions states "original". Original what? Hmmm... Very nice car though! Nice work..

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

the car is "real"..you can see it,touch it,taste it..But it is not an ORIGINAL AFX.I mold these cars because I loved them so much when I was young.I want to recreate the exact dimensions of the car without the AW/JL or others twist on them.I sold the car on Ebay as a Replica,but others get in and sell them as otherwise,same scenario for clone muscle cars I have done and old Stratocasters.Maybe the seller bought the car unknowingly as original,or maybe he is trying to deceive,not sure,but it is a cool car 
Christian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Hummm....maybe I can sell my autographed Elvis Presley CD collection now.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Pete McKay said:


> Hummm....maybe I can sell my autographed Elvis Presley CD collection now.


Go for it,im going to list my 1975 Z28.


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Dragula said:


> Go for it,im going to list my 1975 Z28.


Sweet! Is it a convertible?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*funny*



Dragula said:


> Go for it,im going to list my 1975 Z28.


Good one!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I've seen this AFX car in different colors before. Is it because it's white that makes it a non-AFX car?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Slott V said:


> I've seen this AFX car in different colors before. Is it because it's white that makes it a non-AFX car?


I think it's because I cast that exact car that makes it not an original AFX.
Christian


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Is there anyway to cast it without the numbers under it. About ten year from not some guy is gonna pay three grand for it !!! LOL!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Knew I should have bought some of those.  rr


----------

